# Recommendations for Halloween Songs for Kids?



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

This is my first Halloween with my son, so I'm looking into get some music for him and his friends. My old Halloween music is a bit, ahem, inappropriate (I don't think T.S.O.L's Code Blue would go over very well...). Does anyone have recommendations for children Halloween songs that won't drive me totally insane?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

How old are we talkin' here?


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

The Ghost of John!!! (maybe there's another name... youtube it. that is one of those early childhood memories that made Halloween stick with me for allllll these years!) We would sing it in elementary school and then the cool wind blowing as you walked home through the leaves! Ahhhh... 

(i'm done.)


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

If you're talking Disney age kids, I'm sure many folks would agree that Andrew Gold's Halloween Howls is an awesome album. 
http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-How...id=1342929480&sr=8-1&keywords=Halloween+Howls


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

"Halloween Songs To Tickle Your Funny Bone" is one of the mildest Halloween LPs for very small children.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

My baby is only eight months, but loves music (I bought him the Yo Gabba Gabba! Halloween DVD). Thanks for all your advice! I'll check them all out and add them to my collection. I have a lot from Scar Stuff already (sigh...memories of the best site ever...) that I need to sort through. I just can't stand a lot of the insipid children's music; music doesn't have to be cringe-worthy just because it's for children. It's strange having to worry about what's appropriate or not. I was watching a few mild horror movies last week and found myself covering my child's eyes (even though he's only eight months and probably too little to process information). It's a hard balance: I want my boy to love Halloween but I don't want him to be totally warped; I want him to be an innocent child for as long as possible. I also want to be okay if he - perish the thought - doesn't like Halloween. I want him to be his own man, but am trying really hard to make Halloween as enjoyable to him as possible.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

Disney has a "Halloween Songs and Sounds" which is ok, and I would second the recommendation of Andrew Gold's "Halloween Howls". If you drop me a line on PM, I'll take a look and see what I have for kids on my external drive, and can send you some stuff via email....my email is [email protected].

Let me know if you want anything.

Spookmaster


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Halloween Howls is a good one, especially "Spooky, Scary Skeletons".

Here are a few ideas:

"Monster Mash" by Bobby "Boris" Pickett"
"This Is Halloween" from "The Nightmare Before Christmas"
"Little Red Riding Hood" by Sam The Sham and The Pharoes


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Voltaire has a kids album called 'Spooky Songs for Creepy Kids'.

http://www.amazon.com/Spooky-Songs-Creepy-Kids-Voltaire/dp/B0042EJDBC


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

blueczarina said:


> Voltaire has a kids album called 'Spooky Songs for Creepy Kids'.


I did not know that! *makes mental note* Thanks!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

your welcome ^^  i love Voltaire. he is always good for fun Halloween music.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks! I think I'll purchase that one for sure.



blueczarina said:


> Voltaire has a kids album called 'Spooky Songs for Creepy Kids'.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spooky-Songs-Creepy-Kids-Voltaire/dp/B0042EJDBC


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

They Might be Giants recently started making catchy music for little children. Check out TMBG's Halloween-themed "Marty Beller Mask" and their "no!" album for non-Halloween related kids' music. It always puts me in a good mood and I'll certainly have my kids listening to it in the future.


----------



## Pancho Gonzales (Nov 29, 2011)

I've found a couple of CDs that have a nice balance between being kid friendly and not too annoying!

Have a look for 'Halloween Bash' www.amazon.com/HALLOWEEN-BASH-Victo...qid=1343348920&sr=1-5&keywords=halloween+bash and 'Spooky Favourites' www.amazon.com/Spooky-Favorites-Var...49012&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=spooky+favourites

Have a look and see what you think!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

The Backyardagains (not sure if that is spelled as one word or not) did a Halloween themed show called "it's good to be a Ghost" with good Halloween songs for the wee ones. It is on DVD and also down loadable. There are also "We Sing" CD's for kids that cover all halidays. The We Sing for Halloween is a good one for the little tikes.


----------



## Vatermann (Oct 27, 2009)

This guy is great: http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...c&keywords=kevin+hurst&ie=UTF8&qid=1349995330

It's clean and intended for kids, but my wife and I like it too. I have a bunch of kids, aged 9 and down, and they love it. Here's a great compilation album: http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Hit...qid=1349995399&sr=1-1&keywords=halloween+hits


----------



## spooksee (Oct 13, 2012)

"The Monster Mash" - my personal childhood favorite.


----------

